# Working for a beekeeper



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

I got paid $8/hour when I started working for the Cheyenne Honey Co.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

The least the beekeeper can get away with.

Crazy Roland


----------



## LSPender (Nov 16, 2004)

I would inquire with ads, you may be suprised. There are many large beekeepers that pay well. ie foreman making 50 to 75k.
Out in Ca wages are a little higher we start @ 10.00 going upto $18. now in Idaho & utah its 8 to 13 an hr.


----------



## Johnny (Sep 7, 2007)

75K! Wow anyone hiring?


----------



## Riverratbees (Feb 10, 2010)

Just remember if you have a back problem or a week one better build yourself up. It is hard work your not just working with 20 hives a day fast pace and hard work. Easier said than done. Sure some folks on this site can vouch for that. California 75k ain't that much lived and worked there for a yr in 1999. Beautiful state and so much to do you will never get bored. If your young go for it live life while your young .When you get older it doesn't have that same appeal.


----------

